# kopfhörer gehen nicht



## crah (26. Mai 2009)

*kopfhörer gehen nicht*

hey,

wenn ich kopfhörer in meinen laptop stecke denn kommt nicht also er spielt weiterhin über die boxen ab.
über die kopfhörer kommt nix.
habe es per console mit den alsa mixer versucht aber es hat nicht geklappt.
woran könnte das liegen?

mfg crah


----------



## Bauer87 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: kopfhörer gehen nicht*

Das kann sehr viele verschiedene Gründe haben. Wenn du ein paar Details nennen könntest, wäre es wohl leichter, das Problem zu finden. Von unpassenden Einstellungen bis hin zu falschen/unausgereiften Treibern. Oder noch was anderes. Meine Freundin hatte das mal, da lag es einfach daran, dass sie den Stecker nicht ganz reingesteckt hat…

PS: Ich hab mal auf meinem Desktop Windows installiert und mich dann geärgert, dass die Boxen automatisch ausgehen, wenn ich nen Kopfhörer einstecke. Ich finde es normal, dass beides gleichzeitig läuft. Wenn die Boxen aus sollen, haben die nen extra Stromschalter. Kopfhörer sind immer angesteckt. Das war dann auch einer von mehreren Gründen, warum ich es dann wieder gelöscht habe.


----------



## taks (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: kopfhörer gehen nicht*

was hast du für ein soundchip? realtek?


wenn realtek hast, dann solltest du irgendwo ein Programm zu dem haben, das Icon ist so ein orange Farbener Lautsprecher. Da kannst du aktivieren dass er die Kopfhörer automatisch erkennen soll.


----------



## crah (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: kopfhörer gehen nicht*

ja ich habe eine realtek soundchip einen ALC888 und ich verwende opensuse 11.
nein das orange lautsprecher ziecvhen finde ich nur unter windows unter opensuse  habe ich nix gefunden

mfg crah


----------



## taks (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: kopfhörer gehen nicht*

hab garned gesehen dass das es um Linux geht -.-
Aber auf alle Fälle: Soweit ich das bis jetzt gemerkt habe geht dass eben nur wenn man in der Software von Realtek eben dieses Häcken setzt. Ich kann es dir leider ned genau sagen weil ich grad keinen PC mit Realtek zur Seite habe. Hast du schonmal geschaut ob es "das Programm" für Linux gibt?


----------



## Bauer87 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: kopfhörer gehen nicht*

Das gibt es nicht. Wäre auch unnötig. Es gibt mehrere gute Lautstärkeregler.


----------

